# Shtypi dhe politika > Portali i forumit >  Përshtypjet e pushimeve në Atdhe

## Albo

Shume prej anetareve te ketij forumi kane shkuar per te pushuar ne Atdhe, Shqiperi e Kosove. Ne kete teme, te gjithe ju qe keni patur fatin qe te vizitoni vendlindjen, jeni te lutur te hidhni pershtypjet tuaja nga rikthimi ne Atdhe.

Sa kohe kishit pa shkuar?
Sa kohe qendruat?
Cilat qytete vizituat?
Cfare u beri me shume pershtypje?


Ne kete menyre, duke lexuar pershtypjet tuaja edhe ata anetare qe jetojne larg Atdheut do te kete mundesi te shmallen per disa caste duke u njohur me te rejat me te fundit nga vendlindja.

----------


## Nuska

*Sa kohe kishit pa shkuar?*

4 vjet e gjysem
*Sa kohe qendruat?*
17 dite. 
*Cilat qytete vizituat?*
Korcen
*Cfare u beri me shume pershtypje?*

Po ja me shume pershtypje me bene cmimet, shume te lira, flas si Amerikane, kurse per popullin vendas ishin shtrenjt. Pastaj me beri pershtypje qe dhe ne Shqiperi jetohet, dhe kush di te ankohet me bukur fiton! Tjeter, shume ndertime, qyteti kish marre pamje te lezetshme. Bare e lokale gjithandej, dhe pallate te reja 10 kateshe. Veshja ...shume e vecante... e vecante ne kuptimin qe s'kish dy njerez njelloj. Bukur ne pergjithesi. Dhe me ne fund, nuk njifja asnje korcar/e kur dola rrugeve te qytetit, kish ndryshuar popullsia. Ata qe kishin ngelur ca ishin rritur, ca ishin plakur. 
Behet qef ne Shqiperi! 
Mos e leni rastin pa vajtur...

----------


## shkodrane82

Une kisha pa shkuar 1 vit e gjysem!!
Kam qendruar per 24 dite...
Dhe gjitha ditet i kam kaluar ne SHkodren time te dashur...
Te ndryshuar une sgjeta shume gjera sepse pak kisha qe 
isha larguar.
Po gjera pare qe kam vene re sa kam zbritur ne Rinas ishte
njerezit tu te ndejte gati me te rru ndonje$$$....
Po gjithsesi kishte me rregull se kur jam  larguar une....
RRuget sidomos ajo Rinas-SHkoder ishte bere xham deri pak 
Kilometra ne hyrje te SHkodres e cila edhe ajo po u asfaltonte.
Pershtypje me ka bere me shume qe njerezit atje ankohen
skemi,sbejme sna del,po ama qejfin qejf.
Se ku marrin spunojne dhe gjithe diten lokaleve qe ishin shtuar 
edhe me shume nga ci kam lene.
Rinija kishte ndryshuar me shume,me e emancipuar edhe e lire...sepse nje here e nje kohe ka qene si tabu per vajzat te dilje lokaleve edhe kur shkoje e beje tinzash.
Po tashi i shifshe lokalet me shume mbushe me femra se meshkuj.
Menyra sesi njerezit jetojne atje me ka ba pershtypje sepse une tashi e ndertova jeten time fillimsht ketu ne Usa...dhe menyra atje me bente shume cudi dhe me dukej sikur njerezit nganjehere kane fajin qe SHqiperia eshte ashtu sepse pak nga te gjithe mund ta ndertonin,por ishin bere me dembela se kane qene...
Gjithsesi une di nje thenie qe e thone shume njerez....
*Usa:Pune,Pune,Qejf
Europe: Qejf,Qejf,Pune
Shqiperi: Qejf,Qejf,QEjf*
Po prape se prape une atje e kam vendin jo ketu...sa te mundohem te bej dicka te marr nje shkolle edhe atehere...
Lamtumire pergjithmone USA....

----------


## MI CORAZON

Per Tiranen s'mkish marre malli
por mendova dhe une me shku.
Kisha vjet larg atij vendi,
m'kish ardh rradha edhe mu.

Si cdo kund ndryshime pashe,
se 5 vjet nuk jan 5 dite
por shume gjate atje smun t'risha
m'hante kryt e m'digjshin syt.

Per Tiranen ç'ka me than
ma të amël se gjen kund
atje kopsht e shkoll bashk
feminine un kam kalu.

Pemt e rruget , po ato, 
lana gjatë me po at ngjyre
qielli blu me ret e bardha
tana kto me knaqen syte.

Shoqe shoke me dhe pa halle
veç t'buzqeshun un i pashe
kishin s'kishin ato pare
aman darken hajshin jashte.

Kur se çoja un ne mend
me u kthy e atje me shkel 
ndonse t'mirat m'kan mulu ( doni me per Belulin?) 
Per Tiran m'qan zemra mu.

Kshtu pra, Albo Kryetari
ç'ka po them ju ta kujtoni
kur t'keni kohe ose vakejshen
Shqipërinë kurr mos harroni.

----------


## Wordless

:-) e forte kjo vjersha, na ka bere kurbeti te gjithe Naim-a!

----------


## Shkupi

Isha me familjen tek Mali i Robit dhe ne pergjithesi kalova bukur.Takova shume njerez/vendas dhe me fascionoi sjella dhe mikpritja e tyre ndaj nje"kosovari" gje qe nuk e perjetova gjate `97 dhe 98. Gjerat kishin ndryshuar pozitivisht edhe pse do te doja te kisha pare edhe me shume ndryshime por me kohe shpresoj se edhe kjo do te ndodhe.Shqiperia edhe vend me te vertete ne transicion dhe kishe mundesi te shijosh stilin perendimor dhe ne te nejtin cast mbeturinat e kohes se Enverit,por keto te fundit si duket jane gjithnje me te pakta.(edhe pse gjate rruges Elbasan-Rogozhine bustet e Enverit ishin bojadisur perseri me ngjyre te fresket) Njekohesisht per fat te keq e perjetova edhe korrupcionin shteteror(apo qe behet ne emer te shtetit) ne vendkalimin kufitar kur pa kurfare sqarimi doganieri ne Qafe Thane me kerkoj ca euro ne emer te taksave qe nuk ekzistojne.Pasi qe nuk ia dhash me la te pres me familje per gadi nje ore.E une vetem shkoja ne pushim.

----------


## topolina

Edhe uen isha para pak kohesh ne Shqiperi, Qendrova aty 5 jave.  QEndrova kryesisht ne Korce , por shkova dy jave ne tirane dhe gjithashtu shkova per vizite edhe ne Elbasan.  Shqiperia kishte ndryshuar ''goxha" qekur isha larguar une tre vjet me pare. RRuget e udhetimit ishin rregulluar . Ne Korce kishte gjithashtu uje dhe drita 24 ore, gje per te cilen ankoheshim sa here kur ishim ne shqiperi. Gjitahstu ishin bere shume lokale, restorante , pube dhe diskoteka qe une s'kam pare ndonjeher ketu ne U.S.A deri tani. ose me mire te themi qe ketu edhe po te kete ndonje restorant te bukur e te mire nuk eshte per ne "klandestinet". Ndersa ne Shqiperi me pak leke ja kaloje shume mire.
 Tirana pastaj kishte ndryshuar krejt. nuk kishte me asnje "kioske" pergjate lanes dhe po behej vertet bukur . Ndersa ke blloku kishe qef te shkoje sepse gjeje ambiente shume te kendshme. Rinia kishte ecur perpara. tani shifje shume djem te rinj qe kishin kyer floket ngjyra -ngjyra, gjithe gjimnazitet ne pergjithsi vajza -djem pinin cigaren ne  ambiente shoqerore etj, etj. pastaj kur vjen fjala per moden , nuk ke c'tu thuash: Jane njesha!!!! Gjithashtu te enjte, te premte, te shtune dhe te djele "beheshe jete nate". I shifje te rinjte jashte deri ne oret e vona te nates dhe nuk ishte me frike si me pare.
 Keto pershtypje me erdhen ndermend tani per tani.  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## Kleidi

Eh... une kisha pa shkuar ne Shqiperi rreth 8 muaj. Tani jam ene ketu edhe nuk me iket me. Kam rreth 2 muaj ketu edhe ende sjam merzitur.Do rri edhe ca dhe them qe rrethh fillimit te shtatorit do largohem. 
Ketu ne shqiperi po me ben shume pershtypje parlamenti ne tv. Jane 100000000 here me te mire politikanet per filma edhe humor se sa TOM CRUIS, VAN DAMME, MR BEAN, DERR BROTHERS GROUP apo edhe shume te tjere. Ketu ne parlament shikon grusht, humor, karate, sharje, xhudo, kec, etj etj...

----------


## elena

kleidi  po keto xhudot kane qene me pare se te ikje ti nga shqiperia mo xhan 
bah sa shpejt harojme ne shqiptaret amerikanizohemi sa hap e mbyll syte

----------


## Kleidi

jo mi rrusho jo... e di qe kane qene edhe me pare por jo kaq. Pastaj mi zemer une nuk jam ne amerike.  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## Ramiz

Sa kohe kishit pa shkuar?
- 4 muaj, shkoj shpesh se jam edhe afer.
Sa kohe qendruat?
- 4 dite (nje vezhgim i shpejte, isha me sherbim)
Cilat qytete vizituat?
- Durres, Tirane, Elbasan, Korçe.
Cfare u beri me shume pershtypje?
- Perveç atyre qe jane perseritur shpesh nga parashkruesit, mua me ka bere pershtypje sjellja e vajzave "moderne" ne Shqiperi. Gati ne te gjitha rastet ato ishin veshur njesoj si vajzat e te gjitha vendeve perendimore, po te bejme nje raport te pjeses se veshur te trupit te tyre me ate te ç'veshuren, eshte me e madhe kjo e dyta. Por nisur nga veprimet e tyre m'u duk se pothuaj ne te gjitha rastet ato ishin ne siklet te madh, ndjeheshin jasht mode ashtu te veshura/ç'veshura, por prap vazhdonin ne te tyren ndoshta per te permbysur mentalitetin tone.

----------


## Sajda Shkodrane

Sa kohe kishit pa shkuar?
2 vjet.
Sa kohe qendruat?
1 muaj.
Cilat qytete vizituat?
Shkodren, Tiranen, Durresin, kavajen, Vloren.

Pershtypjet e mia!
Ahhhh sa zbret ato shkallet e avionit, rrezet e diellit te ngrohta te ledhatojne fytyren, zhurma e njerzve dhe ankthi i tyre per te takuar te afermit e tyre sa me shpejt, kur degjon vetem shqip pa pushim, vetem ather e beson se je ne vendlindje!!
Ja pra ikin ditet dhe u kenaqa shume.

Cdo gje them qe ishte permirsuar pervec politikes Shqiptare qe nuk ndryshon shume!
Shumicet e pushimeve te mija i kalova ne Shkoder dhe ne Durres.
Pamvarsisht qe si qyteti jot nuk ka edhe te tjeret me krijuan pershtypje te mire.
Plazhi njeher (Mali i Robit dhe Velipoja) ishin bere shume shume mire......disko e klube sa te duash , vetem lek te kesh. Ndonjeher mungonte elektriku e uji por ama edhe  kjo ka lezetin e vet sidomos kur ndizeshin qirinjte edhe kur njerzit ngriheshin qe ne oren 5 per te mbushur uje. Te merr malli ndonjeher per kto kushte!!

Ju qe keni shume kohe pa shkuar mos e mendoni Shqiperine prap me ato tradita e zakone fanatike, se jeten e shijojne sidomos rinia qe nuk i linte gje mangut......psh gocat Shqiptare sidomos ishin civilizuar fare, si bente gje pershtypje si dikur.

Ne pergjithesi Shqiperia eshte mrekulli kshu qe nqs ju jepet mundsia shkoni nje minut e me pare se ju garantoj qe nuk do pendoheni!!

----------


## elbasanas

Disa nga ju thate qe kishit shkuar ne Elbasan. A mund te me thoni dy llafe per elbasanin se kam 5 vjet pa shkuar dhe me ka marre malli SHUME.

Te fala

----------


## Once upon a tim

> _Postuar më parë nga Sajda Shkodrane_ 
> *Sa kohe kishit pa shkuar?
> 2 vjet.
> Sa kohe qendruat?
> 1 muaj.
> Cilat qytete vizituat?
> Shkodren, Tiranen, Durresin, kavajen, Vloren.
> 
> Pershtypjet e mia!
> ...


hey Sajda me pelqen shum aty tek mali robit, biles shkoj nganjeher dhe haj dreke tek nje restorant i  bukur ne brek te detit, aty shkoj vetem sepse me pelqen se kam meemorje te bukura aty!

ja kalofshi mire te gjith ne pushime

----------


## eagle_eye_andi

Une kam 2 dite ne shqiperi,dhe jam akoma ketu dmth.
Si fillim dua te kujtoj nje gje qe te gjithe e keni vene re,sapo shihet toka shqiptare nga dritarja e avjonit te gjithe kane nje ndjesi tjeter,sikur gjallerohen disi.Kjo me ndodh edhe mua cdo here dhe kete rradhe madje isha i pari nder te gjithe qe dola jashte. Dmth isha me fat  :buzeqeshje:  :buzeqeshje: 
Per sa i perket shqiperise keto 2 dite kam bredhur neper tirane.Eshte nje mrekulli,te pakten andej nga qendra ke qejf te dalesh ne rruge.Thjesht per shembull tiranen e kane pelqyer shume edhe miqte e mi te huaj qe jane ketu me mua.Pastaj per sa i perket qejfit,argetimit,dhe pushimeve,jua garantoj qe behet shuuume qejf dhe me shpenzime me te uleta se ato qe mund te benit atje ku ishit.
Keto jane mbresat e mia te para per shqiperine tone,dhe kam 1 muaj kohe ta vizitoj ne cdo cep te saj.
SHQIPERI, JE MREKULLIA ME E MADHE NE BOTE!!!!!!!!!!!!!

ANDi

----------


## leonora

Kisha 2 vjet pa vajtur dhe qendrova 20 dite. Vizitova Korcen, Progradecin dhe Tironen. Me te thene te drejten Korca dhe Porgradeci nuk me lane ndonje kujtese te mire shume, por aman Tirona eshte tamam Tirone. Ishte shume e advancuar megjithese cmimet per popullin Shqiptar ishin ne stratosfere. Ata andej benin jete nate neper Pubs, clubs dhe Discos. Ishte goxha mire ne Tirane por une prape se prapi nuk e pelqeva dhe aq shume.

----------


## Matura95

HI,
Kam 5 vjet pa shkuar ne shqiperi... Kam degjuar per Tiranen qe ka ndryshuar shume po Korca hic fare.... 
Nese ndonje ka qene ne Korce keto kohet e fundit mund te me pershruaje ndryshimet????

Faleminerit,
Aldi

----------


## lum lumi

Pushime plazhi i bëra në Durrës, Dhermi, Sarandë.

Në Durrës u vendosa në një hotel tek Shkëmbi i Kavajës. Standard europian (ujë dhe korrent pa nderprerje),
 sherbim në nivel, muzikë e huaj me artistë shqiptarë , fushë tenisi, plazh privat.  Dy pika negative: ujë i ndotur i detit dhe papërgjegjësi e lokomativistit të trenit që cdo mengjes i biente borisë dhe ma prishte gjumin.

Dhermi: intimitet, plazh i vogël privat, ujë i mrekullueshem i detit, infrastrukturë nën nivel.

Sarandë: një cep i mrekullueshem i atdheut.Nuk harrohet lehtë dreka në Kalanë e Lekurasit. Cmimet e lira.

Shqipëria ka bërë ndryshime të mëdhaja kolosale. Siguria në nivel.
Polici korrekte dhe mikëpritje pothuaj kudo. 

Qeveria duhet të merret më shumë me viset në brendësi të vendit. Gjatë kthimit nga Saranda nëpër Tepelenë e Mallakastër sheh vobektësi ekonomike që e vrajnë syrin e vizitorit.

----------


## Duke_Of_Arberia

Une bera pese vjet qe nuk shkoj ne tirone. Edhe para se te lexoja komentet e juaja e dija qe Tirona (dhe nje pjese e mire e Shqiperise) eshte bo nam fare, pube, kafe, disko, etj etj. Kerkoj nga ata qe jane kthy nga shqiperia te me tregojne nje çike per pubet atje, sidomos ne tirone. I duam me detaje (emri, vendi etj), mbase eshte shume kjo qe po ju kerkoj, po se merrni me mend ça malli kam per Tironen. Do ishte shume mire sikur te vinit dhe ca fotografi, atje ku keni qene, plazh, pub, kafe, disko, etj etj.
Shpresoj qe do ma hiqni pak mallin me keto qe po ju kerkoj.
Bye bye!!!

----------


## Duke_Of_Arberia

flm elbasanas, po ato foto i kam pare ka kohe.une doja ndonje foto, me ndonje pub, ose ndonje kafe.megjithate flm.

----------

